# DSOL January 2015 - Rave Coffee



## Milanski

Ok so bringing in 2015's Darker Side of Life bespoke roast we have Rave Coffee of Cirencester.

Many of you will be familiar with the quality of roasts these guys produce so without further ado, please add names in the usual way for the 8 guest slots at £11 each.

1.


----------



## doolallysquiff

1. Doolallysquiff


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Doolallysquiff

2, Thecatlinux

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.


----------



## r.bartlett

I am a fan of Rave and regularly go there to buy but me being me - what exactly is this offer about :-/ ?


----------



## ronsil

Within CFUK we have two specialist Groups DarkerSOL & Lighter SOL.

At both Groups we seek out Roasters who roast beans of their choice either lighter or darker. Usually a Roaster will produce a special roast for the appropriate group. The lighter side is managed by Coffeechap & the darker side is managed by Milanski. I look after the cash side for both groups

You pay a 3 month subscription which gets you 4 x 250 grams each month. Gives you the chance to use 1 bag a week & see how the beans develop. There is a thread started for each month open for feedback & discussion.

In addition both groups offer a few guest slots of 2 x 250 grams each month.

You add your name to the list & when the slots are full I will PM you with payment details.

Both groups have enjoyed some great beans over the past year.


----------



## johnealey

1. Doolallysquiff

2. Thecatlinux

3. Johnealey

Many thanks for continuing on with this.

john


----------



## r.bartlett

Ok and many thanks. I think I will sit this out as I pass by very close to their place at least once a month so will pick and choose then

Good luck everyone Rave are a quality roaster (IMHO)


----------



## stevogums

Add me please.

thanks Paul


----------



## lukej

To clarify, are these the 2x250g guest slots we're putting our names down for or the 4x250g slots?

Either way I've added myself and updated the list, looking forward to getting on this and LSOL this year









1. Doolallysquiff

2. Thecatlinux

3. Johnealey

4 Stevogums

5. lukej

Cheers

Luke


----------



## AussieEx

I'm also potentially interested but very confused as to what exactly I'd be signing myself up for. Could someone clarify? A forum search didn't help much (but that might be the iPad).


----------



## Glenn

These are for the 2 x 250g guest slots - there is always limited space

The Darker Side of Life (DSOL) and Lighter Side of Life (LSOL) are subscription models exclusively for Forum members

Ron / Dave (coffeechap) or Milanski will advise when spaces become available for this as well - which is not usually very often due to the demand


----------



## Bigpikle

You're signing up for 500g of a dark roast specially created for the forum - you wont know exactly what you get until afterwards. You receive them, taste them, post your thoughts on taste etc on the thread here and then we find out what we were drinking. There is a DSOL group and when you sign up you are committing to a 3 month participation, but what is being asked for here are people to just participate for a month.


----------



## AussieEx

Ah cheers, thanks for that. Makes sense now and I'm in

1. Doolallysquiff

2. Thecatlinux

3. Johnealey

4 Stevogums

5. lukej

6. AussieExpat


----------



## Rdl81

1. Doolallysquiff

2. Thecatlinux

3. Johnealey

4 Stevogums

5. lukej

6. AussieExpat

7. Rdl81


----------



## CamV6

1. Doolallysquiff

2. Thecatlinux

3. Johnealey

4 Stevogums

5. lukej

6. AussieExpat

7. Rdl81

8. CamV6

I just cant say no to Rave. Go on then, I'm in!


----------



## coffeechap

thats all the guest slots done.


----------



## ronsil

My word - that was quick!.

Give me a day to catch my breath & I'll PM all with payment details


----------



## gingerneil

Booo! Missed it - and I love Rave!


----------



## truegrace

Just shows what a good roaster rave are, that or everyone has Xmas money!


----------



## Bigpikle

when will the full membership of DSOL be opened up for renewals again?


----------



## ronsil

I will be listing existing members for them to confirm they wish to go forward for the next 3 months.

At that time we will offer any vacant places & I will be doing this on the 'DSOL - Interest Thread' over next weekend.

Cost for the next 3 months will be £60 inclusive.


----------



## stevogums

ronsil said:


> I will be listing existing members for them to confirm they wish to go forward for the next 3 months.
> 
> At that time we will offer any vacant places & I will be doing this on the 'DSOL - Interest Thread' over next weekend.
> 
> Cost for the next 3 months will be £60 inclusive.


Would be up for that if available.

Add me to list when you post please.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Payment sent !

Address details to milanski


----------



## lukej

Payment sent to Ron, address sent to Milanski. Cheers guys!

Luke


----------



## ronsil

5 guests paid - 3 to go


----------



## madaetihw

.


----------



## madaetihw

ronsil said:


> I will be listing existing members for them to confirm they wish to go forward for the next 3 months.
> 
> At that time we will offer any vacant places & I will be doing this on the 'DSOL - Interest Thread' over next weekend.
> 
> Cost for the next 3 months will be £60 inclusive.





stevogums said:


> Would be up for that if available.
> 
> Add me to list when you post please.


Add me as well please!


----------



## johnealey

Paid and address sent to Milan

Thanks for organising

John


----------



## AussieEx

Address sent, payment to follow when I get home Friday. Darn those 'secure keys'!


----------



## Jollybean

Hi Ron

Just to confirm that I would definitely like to continue with my DSOL subscription. Have had some great beans as you said. Thanks to all for keeping this going

Cheers

JB


----------



## oddknack

Hi chaps. I am not sure if this is quite proper protocol but I will be looking out for the DSOL (and LSOL) interest threads, as if at all possible id love to go in for both! Happy New Year! As I have been saying to myself and everyone else since last night; the best is yet to come!


----------



## ronsil

The DarkerSOL Members list will be going up over this coming weekend.

Places are & will be limited & will be offered on a first come first served basis..

Look out for it here:



> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12055-Darker-side-of-life-interest&p=234459&highlight=DSOL+Interest#post234459


----------



## Wobin19

1. Doolallysquiff

2. Thecatlinux

3. Johnealey

4 Stevogums

5. lukej

6. Wobin19

Yes please!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> 1. Doolallysquiff
> 
> 2. Thecatlinux
> 
> 3. Johnealey
> 
> 4 Stevogums
> 
> 5. lukej
> 
> 6. Wobin19
> 
> Yes please!


Mate this is full already


----------



## Wobin19

Ha I replied to a post on fist page and failed to notice later posts. That's what happens when posting with a New Year hangover. Thanks for pointing this out Mr Boots!


----------



## Milanski

Awaiting two more addresses for the Rave guest slots...

Please send asap.

Thank you!


----------



## johnealey

Hi Milan

Not that theres any panic but just to keep stocks resting at the right rates, do we have an estmate of when these will be despatched out?

Many thanks

John


----------



## ronsil

Will keep all informed but we are aiming for dispatch around third week in January.


----------



## johnealey

Thanks Ron, just working out roughly where these would fit into any roasting / resting schedule.

Appreciated

John


----------



## ronsil

All Guests now paid.

Many thanks


----------



## truegrace

ronsil said:


> Will keep all informed but we are aiming for dispatch around third week in January.


Cant wait, loved the last rave dsol. Might have to pick up another kg to do me til end of Jan though


----------



## ronsil

Can now confirm the Rave Beans will be dispatched 20th.January. As always with Rave leave then to degas a bit before use.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## truegrace

Marvellous, picked up a kg of IJ to do me til they turn up and grabbed 2 x 250g from their 'ripe' sack as they were going cheap so should see me through til the new ones have rested!


----------



## coffeechap

ronsil said:


> Can now confirm the Rave Beans will be dispatched 20th.January. As always with Rave leave then to degas a bit before use.
> 
> Enjoy your coffee


Yes definitely the 20th went in and spoke to rob and he has something right up the DSOL street in mind for you all.


----------



## Mr O

Is this for espresso beans? I like the idea of it (more the guest slots, I think the full on one is too much for my intake) I'll be keeping an eye on it as my obsession grows..

Mr O


----------



## ronsil

The Rave Beans will really be for espresso based drinks.

Just to warn you not to rely on any Guest Slots. We only work with a max of 20 Members. If all 20 x 3 month places go then we will not be able to offer any guest slots.


----------



## Mr O

That's cool, so guest slots are available if the 20 places doesn't fill?


----------



## johnealey

Currently only 1 space left ( look in the bean forum for "Darker side of life interest") so may not be any guest slot (?) available and from experience the slot(s) get filled very quickly.

Hope of help

John


----------



## AussieEx

I am looking forward getting these next week. What's the general consensus on here about how long to rest a Rave beans for?


----------



## stevogums

Beans came just now ..


----------



## ronsil

Looks like the Rave January Guests have got a 'freebie'

You guests have been sent an extra 2 x 250s.

All the January Beans have been dispatched as 4 x 250 grams.

Keep them & enjoy them. We are not going to ask anyone to pay extra.

Suggest maybe freeze some if currently too many for you.


----------



## stevogums

That is correct and welcomed.


----------



## CamV6

If anyone does freeze them do so ASAP and be sure to use a bit of heavy duty tape over the one way valve too.


----------



## 4515

mine turned up today

I am now officially awash with beans again


----------



## froggystyle

Anyone want to sell some of these, or maybe send for a donation to the forum, let me know.

I missed this thread over the new year...


----------



## 4515

I'm going to struggle to get through my current stash so happy to send 500g with a forum donation of the guest slot price

Just sharing the DSOL love - not having a downer on the beans


----------



## froggystyle

Ill have some of that, will make the donation of £11 on Friday and Boots/Glenn can confirm?


----------



## 4515

Good stuff

PM me your address and I'll post


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Ill have some of that, will make the donation of £11 on Friday and Boots/Glenn can confirm?


Fine by me, very generous WD.

Community spirit in action ...


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 11373
Looking forward to these


----------



## AussieEx

Aww shucks I missed the delivery today due to the unfortunate necessity of work. Oh well, I suppose it will help me resist opening them before they've degassed









Having never even considered freezing beans before, would the extra few days make a big difference? If so I'll just have to go on a caffeine high for the next month (or pay it forward with a bag for the forum)!


----------



## CamV6

mine arrived today also. 500g now resting and 500g in the freezer.

really looking forward to these. Thanks again Rave


----------



## Blackstone

got mine too. couldnt resist opening a bag and having an early try. loving the smell of these beans. smell like smoked popcorn. not much to report on in the cup as only have one and they need a bit of dialing in


----------



## stevogums

What's the earliest these may be palatable .

Or is it possible to get a decent shot this early?

I ask as I presuming we are all giving feedback on our own results .?


----------



## ronsil

You need a good week to 10 days for most Rave Beans

Ready sooner for brewed


----------



## stevogums

Cheers will leave for minimum 7 days then,got plenty of other stuff to be messing with.


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Fine by me, very generous WD.
> 
> Community spirit in action ...


Donate button only lets me do £10, or shall i send £11 via paypal to the 3m coffee thing as a gift?


----------



## froggystyle

froggystyle said:


> Donate button only lets me do £10, or shall i send £11 via paypal to the 3m coffee thing as a gift?


£11 donated to forum.

Thanks for sending Andrew, got them yesterday!

Gonna smash some this weekend.


----------



## Blackstone

froggystyle said:


> £11 donated to forum.
> 
> Thanks for sending Andrew, got them yesterday!
> 
> Gonna smash some this weekend.


dont smash em, grind em


----------



## AussieEx

Got mine now  I'm looking forward to getting going on these early next week. Intrigued by the message on the bag.


----------



## Glenn

Thank you for the donation









Badges assigned


----------



## ronsil

Broke into mine this morning. A bir early based on previous experience with Rave Beans.

However I was 'all out' on coffee by last night, busy book club session on Friday.

Usual starter with 20g in & 29g out in 41 seconds(EK effect) using a 'Bootsie' Profile. 1.8 on the EK Irish Dial. Noticeably better cooler at 92C

First drink out made as an Americano added to equal amount hot water & served with a little warm (not steamed) milk.

Rave continue to impress. Sweet, honey & butterscotch & surprisingly because its looks lighter roasted than expected not a trace of fruit/floral indications which is fine by me.

Followed this with a straight double espresso. Enjoyed to the last drop.

I found this offering great now but in my heart I somehow know that it will be an even better drink this time next week.


----------



## CamV6

Just opened the first bag and pulled a shot.

18g in ended up being 32g out over 30 seconds.

These beans aren't ready yet and need another 4 says rest I'd say


----------



## AussieEx

I got started on these this morning. 16.8g in, forgot to weigh out. 1 min(!) extraction but it was in 'espresso' territory ~40-60%. I agree they're not quite ready yet, but I had run out! Need to loosen the grind for tomorrow. Was a surprisingly palatable cup (FW) given all the things that need adjusting.

They certainly don't look like a darker roast!


----------



## jonners

No beans here for me yet. Anybody else still waiting?


----------



## stevogums

jonners said:


> No beans here for me yet. Anybody else still waiting?


Think you should of well had them by now...!


----------



## ronsil

jonners said:


> No beans here for me yet. Anybody else still waiting?


Have contacted Rob at Rave. Watch this space for when I have some more 'info'


----------



## Milanski

jonners said:


> No beans here for me yet. Anybody else still waiting?


John, I don't have you down as a fully paid up member of DSOL and you didn't get your name in for a guest slot so there are no beans on their way to you! - unless I've cocked something up? (wouldn't be the first time...).


----------



## jonners

Milanski said:


> John, I don't have you down as a fully paid up member of DSOL and you didn't get your name in for a guest slot so there are no beans on their way to you! - unless I've cocked something up? (wouldn't be the first time...).


Hi Milan, Thanks for your message. I've replied to your PM.

John


----------



## Milanski

Replied back










Thank you John.


----------



## Milanski

True to form, Rave have just sent out replacement beans to those who've not received them yet.

Thank you Rave


----------



## jonners

Milanski said:


> John, I don't have you down as a fully paid up member of DSOL and you didn't get your name in for a guest slot so there are no beans on their way to you! - unless I've cocked something up? (wouldn't be the first time...).


Just making it clear that this was my mistake, not a Milanski cockup. I thought the Rave beans were the first instalment of my DSOL subscription and didn't twig that it doesn't start until Feb.


----------



## froggystyle

How are people getting on with these beans? Tried a few different ratios and not really getting a lot out of them. Not bad but nothing really exciting for me..


----------



## Milanski

Prob still a bit early isn't it?


----------



## froggystyle

7 days? Have almost done the first bag so the 2nd will last into 10 days... See how that one goes I guess.


----------



## CamV6

I think these need a solid 10 days rest before we can really start to see them in their true light


----------



## froggystyle

Have you tried them then Cam?


----------



## CamV6

froggystyle said:


> Have you tried them then Cam?


Yes, see post 73


----------



## Blackstone

i cracked these open from pretty much day one. while i agree that they were pretty bland at the start, i am now starting to get the flavour coming through. its quite sweet on the palette.

cant add too much at this point as im also trying to figure out how to pull a shot on a lever too


----------



## AussieEx

Still too early I feel. This morning 9g in for 17g out, but that was a super long extraction too (45 secs +). Plus I've also loosened the grind considerably from my last bag of beans (also Rave - Sig blend). Taste wasn't bad - I've had worse - but not there yet.


----------



## Yes Row

20g into 38g cortada this morning. Gulped it down and it tasted very nice, smooth and biscuity. Hit lucky as did not adjust grind from Mocha Java beans

More feed back when I'm not so rushed.

50 today and life seems to be going ballistic ( taking over new business and day job seems to be moving on a pace)... I need more coffee!


----------



## doolallysquiff

Ok. Been using these for 4 days now and today has been the best. 19g in and 38 out into two singles: one espresso and one piccolo. I get a toasted biscuit taste with a dark but sweet chocolate finish. I like them a lot. Disclaimer: I'm by no means an expert.


----------



## Milanski

Happy Birthday Yes Row!

So life begins (again) at 50 does it?


----------



## Yes Row

Again! It's just starting!!


----------



## stevogums

Ok first day with these.

Been using finca del bosque beans which were on fine grind so adjusted to same as Suarez beans.

Started with flat white 18g in 32 out 34 secs - No real flavor for me in fact quite bland.

Espresso 16g in 28g out 30 secs- Again no great flavour getting a hint of something but cannot make it out.

Maybe I need to adjust after the finca del bosque or it's too early for my taste .

Going to leave for 1 more day.


----------



## bignorry

Finding 16g in 27g out and made as long black that they are nice smooth and non fruity. So as with all rave offerings expect these to get better and better as the days go on


----------



## CamV6

Ok so been using these last night and this morning.

I've found 16.2g in an 18g VST basket has worked best so far.

I still think they need to develop a bit more for straight espresso and found there was a slightly ashy finish which im hope will dissipate over time.

However as a macchiato - fantastic. Really chocolaty with some slated caramel by my tasting anyway


----------



## CamV6

Based on this morning's very palatable brew I'd say these are now adequately rested and ready to go go go


----------



## AussieEx

Agree. 16g for 42g this morning. Very smooth; very enjoyable really. Nice lingering aftertaste and mouthfeel for me this morning.


----------



## stevogums

Agree with both above.Very similar to what camV6 is getting but with smaller vst basket

Today for me they are ready .

Best results for me 16g in pre 8secs 30g out 16g vst flat white nice and choclatey with hint of sweet something?

Doing exactly same for double espresso nice sweetness to the shot with really smooth mouthfeel.

Just dropped another 250g into the hopper.


----------



## coffeechap

As usual test is key with rave beans can't wait to get back and tuck into mine


----------



## AussieEx

My wife said 'no', so I'm now enjoying a FW dessert after my piccolo







Tasted a shot and I have to say this is one I think I could do straight shots on. Today was 16g/40g in 30 secs. Very smooth. Think I need some new adjectives...


----------



## evoman

froggystyle said:


> How are people getting on with these beans? Tried a few different ratios and not really getting a lot out of them. Not bad but nothing really exciting for me..


This mirrors my experience. They are not bad, but just a little plain thus far. I have done espresso, latte and in a aeropress. They were quite mild, in a good way, in an espresso, so that was a real positive, but they are not standing up well to a milky drink and the aeropress didn't bring out a lot from them.

I think it may still be a little early, especially given how vigorous the degassing was when I used them in the press.


----------



## froggystyle

Noticed a change yesterday on these, but still not really enough to push through the milk for me.

As an Espresso it shines i think.


----------



## Milanski

I don't do milky but am loving these as espresso.

19g in 30g out. Slightly longer extraction times (mid 30s) are tasting better.

For me these are much more complex than the Coffee Compass batch, so a great alternative.


----------



## Blackstone

with the new la pavoni im now doing 11 in and 20 out.


----------



## Milanski

Blackstone said:


> with the new la pavoni im now doing 11 in and 20 out.


Howzit taste?


----------



## froggystyle

I pulled a 60g shot on the weekend (18g input), turned the pump on and was talking to the wife and forgot to stop it. Split the drink into two and topped up with milk, to be fair it was ok, maybe longer is required on these...


----------



## stevogums

Have noticed a subtle change .

Same as before for me 16g in pre 8 secs 30g out flat whites gone bit smoother less punch for me.

Espresso for me is nice and sweet same as above nice smooth mouthfeel still.

Have 250g bag left with about 150g in hopper.

Think 10-12 day mark was best for these for me anyway.

But lets see what age brings.


----------



## Blackstone

Milanski said:


> Howzit taste?


Good. I'm really liking it. Smoothly, milky, chocolate taste


----------



## Milanski

42s extraction today (19g in 30 out) a total crowd pleaser!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Wow another crowd pleaser , I went against the grain and done 20g in 25g out in 20 seconds .

mixed with some steamed skimmed milk for a flat white .

yummy


----------



## AussieEx

I'm having some success with updosed singles on these. Might try an updosed double tomorrow and aim for ristretto.


----------



## ronsil

Ristretto is the way to go for these beans


----------



## Milanski

I heartily concur!



ronsil said:


> Ristretto is the way to go for these beans


----------



## jeebsy

Some of this has found its way across the border - anyone got an EK recipe for it?


----------



## ronsil

jeebsy said:


> Some of this has found its way across the border - anyone got an EK recipe for it?


Too dark for you methinks?

Here is what I am using. Grind 1.9 on the Irish Scale. 20g in 23g out at 92C for 42 secs (incl 18 secs pre-infusion).


----------



## jeebsy

ronsil said:


> Too dark for you methinks?
> 
> Here is what I am using. Grind 1.9 on the Irish Scale. 20g in 23g out at 92C for 42 secs (incl 18 secs pre-infusion).


I'll give anything a go - cheers.


----------



## Blackstone

the last few shots have been somewhat flavourless. will try Ristretto tomorrow


----------



## Rdl81

ronsil said:


> Ristretto is the way to go for these beans


What would quantity and time be for this excuse my basic knowledge


----------



## ronsil

Rdl81 said:


> What would quantity and time be for this excuse my basic knowledge


See post 117 but it would be different with another grinder


----------



## Rdl81

ronsil said:


> See post 117 but it would be different with another grinder


I saw that have a super jolly and a cherub how how many g in and what output over what time?


----------



## jeebsy

Try same and in and out but no more than 35s


----------



## froggystyle

Did Rave reveal what beans these were yet?


----------



## doolallysquiff

Nearly at the end of these beans, just having a flat white, thinking the same thing.



froggystyle said:


> Did Rave reveal what beans these were yet?


----------



## Milanski

...just waiting on the info, should be with us tomorrow morning.

What are the guesses then?


----------



## ronsil

Just received the following from Rave:



> *They were the Guatemala Santa Catarina Microlot. They aren't currently available on the shop, but I am happy to roast another batch if you can get up to 4kg worth of interest?*


----------



## Jollybean

These beans have suddenly come into their own for me in the last couple of days. Was previously getting pretty bland shots but today had a very chocolatey flat white and a great espresso. Am keeping it short with 18.5g into 24g in just under 30 seconds.


----------



## CamV6

ronsil said:


> Just received the following from Rave:


I'd be up for another 500g of this.

Not sure if it's the right place but I'll start a list of those who'd join me

1. CamV6


----------



## ronsil

This can be the right place if any more are interested. Remember Rave need an order total of 4 kilos to make it a goer.

Just add your name,copy forward & I'll keep an eye on things.

Also don't forget you've got the February DSOL going out next week.


----------



## CamV6

I think the trick with this was that it needed at least 14 days rest before it started to show its true quality


----------



## stevogums

CamV6 said:


> I think the trick with this was that it needed at least 14 days rest before it started to show its true quality


Im with you on the resting time.

Finished the last few beans yesterday and i've gotta say they did get better with age very nice in the flat whites and decent as an espresso.

Only thing is i've just cracked open a bag of Brighton Lanes 10 days old and I find myself comparing them to the DSOLs ,gotta admit the Brighton Lanes have more depth and are more complex imho.

Really liked the Rave beans though and i would be up for another 500g.


----------



## DoubleShot

Was kindly sent a full bag of these DSOL, roast date 20/01/15. Are these the same ones everyone's still using or am I on the previous ones? Recommended dosage and timing for a Brewtus IV and Ceado E37?

Thanks.


----------



## DoubleShot

Made five doubles from these beans this morning trying to get them dialled in. 16g in 32g out. Extraction times: 42 secs, 38 secs, 22 secs, 18 secs, 24 secs. All had around 5 additional secs pre-infusion. My tamping clearly is not consistent. Not only was I adjusting the grinder but also the pressure I was tamping and as most of you will know, it's always best to only change one variable at a time. I'm still unable to describe the notes I'm tasting. Whilst I'm sure I haven't yet got the best out of these beans, it tasted quite sweet to me as a 7oz flat white using semi-skimmed milk. Was expecting more of a fuller flavour from a darker roast after drinking Swiss Espresso from Stewartscoffees for the past fortnight which is listed as a medium roast on their website.


----------



## AussieEx

I know this thread is dead but I've been using one of the bags I froze. It's been so-so for a few days now but this evening I pulled a single 8.5g in, 9.2g out over 30 seconds. Poured my piccolo, expected it to be over-extracted, bitter and nasty, but it was fantastic! Go the ristretto!


----------



## MarkyP

I'm having a lot of success with mine... just finished the first bag so some catching up to do!

this morning's effort was 17g in 40g out over 32 seconds.

I got chocolate and nuts - really nice!


----------



## 4515

Opened my last bag this week and wasnt expecting it to be at its best but I'm getting really good results

Its a very easy cofffee to get on with - not what I would call excessively dark but thats fine by me


----------

